# Blind Snake?



## IzanP (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi everyone !
Im new to the Forum, 
Hope you can help me iD this snake, the pictures are not very clear .
We found it in Botswana


----------



## jesicoiper (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow amazing Photography...It looks like a thread snake..to mee


----------

